# Cowboy Candy Syrup on Bacon?



## kawboy (Oct 27, 2022)

Bacon supply is running low, need to make some more. A while back I was talking about Cowboy Candy with a lady at church. She mentioned using The left over syrup on bacon. We got interrupted before I could ask if it was while curing or frying. I haven't been able to catch her to clarify. My question for you folks is If any of you have used it on bacon. I was thinking of brushing on the syrup in the forming pellicle stage. Any thoughts?


----------



## civilsmoker (Oct 27, 2022)

I've made pig candy with syrup and bacon.... IE coat bacon with brown sugar syrup and red pepper or black pepper then smoke at 225 till it gets nice a rendered..... very tasty!


----------



## tbern (Oct 27, 2022)

would this affect the amount of smoke the meat would take in?


----------



## kawboy (Oct 27, 2022)

tbern said:


> would this affect the amount of smoke the meat would take in?


That's what I was wondering.


----------



## mneeley490 (Oct 27, 2022)

kawboy, I've used syrup while curing and smoking bacon, and imo, the flavor hardly comes thru at all. But it _will_ make your bacon burn if you fry it over anything more than very low heat.

I think she's talking about oven cooking or smoking cured bacon that's been coated with a layer of syrup. There are countless recipes for that, but most often it's done in conjunction with brown sugar. I've done it both in the oven and on the smoker, and again imo, I don't think it gains much from being in the smoker. The oven is quicker and easier.


----------



## kawboy (Oct 28, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> kawboy, I've used syrup while curing and smoking bacon, and imo, the flavor hardly comes thru at all. But it _will_ make your bacon burn if you fry it over anything more than very low heat.
> 
> I think she's talking about oven cooking or smoking cured bacon that's been coated with a layer of syrup. There are countless recipes for that, but most often it's done in conjunction with brown sugar. I've done it both in the oven and on the smoker, and again imo, I don't think it gains much from being in the smoker. The oven is quicker and easier.


That's kinda what I was thinking.


----------

